# Bob Cad-Cam



## Metal Mickey (Nov 15, 2008)

Has anyone any experience with Bob Cad-Cam software? If so what do you think of it? Mike


----------



## jimmybondi (Nov 15, 2008)

nice program.

i've just got CAD-CAM V21 and Wire V19 - at very special deal.
next month -when some money is back- i get update to V22 on both.

but:
i can't give any empirical at this time because i need a 4axis wire and that is something that didn't work (or i'm to stupid) at the moment.
Milling and turning tested on some small parts: very fine

Frank


----------



## Metal Mickey (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Frank,

Its nice to know but you may have opened yourself up to some help questions........ :big:


----------



## jimmybondi (Nov 15, 2008)

Mike,

today (yesterday - it's late night here - and Florida too i think  ) i've spoken to Dan Netto and he has made me an offer i can't refuse - so:

i didn't search for a solution within Wire V19 for this moment.
(he told me something about V19 and wire and 4axis - but i didn't understand all)

in december i'll get V22 and then take a look to 4axis wire.
the most advantage to V22 for me is that the user is able to modify the postprocessor himself.

Frank


----------



## Metal Mickey (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello frank, I bought V22 and its should be delivered tomorrow (if the tracking is right) and only bought the Cad part (haven't got the hardware, just the will!) for Cam but they said they will sell me that part really cheap since I would then be a 'customer'..... They charged a very much reduced rate, as my use is for hobby, and they threw in the training videos for free. they wanted $100 I think but when I baulked at this and said I wouldn't bother, they came back and said they would include them at no cost.



			
				jimmybondi  said:
			
		

> in december i'll get V22 and then take a look to 4axis wire. the most advantage to V22 for me is that the user is able to modify the postprocessor himself.
> 
> Frank



I have a tremendous amount to learn. Even more than I thought, because I didn't understand a word of your quote above!! But it will be fun to learn no doubt.......


----------



## Metal Mickey (Nov 21, 2008)

Well after major frustrations, which I won't repeat here, but they are on my blog www.mikes-models.com/blog I have had some success.........I still haven't received the training Cd's so am alone......I need to be able to make a 3D solid ellipse for the Bishop and I haven't a clue how to do the knight! so if anyone can help........ but here are some images of the work so far. Don't get excited they're not great so here they are:-

















The start of the rooks castellations.....






If you want to see the chess set itself go to http://www.mikes-models.com/ccchessindex.html


----------



## Mike N (Nov 21, 2008)

jimmybondi  said:
			
		

> nice program.
> 
> i've just got CAD-CAM V21 and Wire V19 - at very special deal.
> next month -when some money is back- i get update to V22 on both.
> ...


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 21, 2008)

All CAM programs and many CAD programs are unnaturally hard to use. You hear great things and terrible things about most CAM software. Every one of them will require a major investment of your time before you get good, and then you'll never want to switch programs and endure that pain again!

All CAM is also way too expensive. There'd be a lot more home CNC if cheap and easy to use CAM was available.

I use OneCNC. Some love it, some swear at it. I chose it because I liked their online user community (a lot like this one with nice people willing to help), and I looked at a lot of parts made with it and decided it would work for me.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## jimmybondi (Nov 21, 2008)

Bob,

of course are CAM-Systems very complex - the more you use more than 3 linear axis.
I have used CAM on 5 axis - 3 linear, 1 angular and 1 indexed circ.
more i haven't programed until yet ...
maybe sometime ... 

i've used MasterCAM in the past - but this option isn't anymore available to me.
MasterCAM is relative easy to use.
the cheaper system more difficult and bobcad/cam is in my opinion a very simple entry on 3D-milling.
and bobcad has made a very nice offer 

Mike:
i don't have but i will have - give me half of a year - or a whole ...
and it will get 5 axis: 2 linear upper, 2 linear lower and an indexed angular - preselected on the contact-angle of bevels - i'ld like to wire bevels ... 

Frank


----------



## Mike N (Nov 21, 2008)

I know this is kinda changing the subject but a Millpwr CNC controller for a Bridgeport type mill will read a DXF file & automatically convert it to a program file. You just choose a cutter diameter & offset direction & away you go!  So for the home user that wants CNC capabilities you can run it without investing & trying to learn an expensive CAM program. 

http://www.acu-rite.com/CMSFiles/MILLPWRbrochure.pdf


----------

